
Show HN: Reviews stats on about half a million reviews - adibalcan
https://feedcheck.co/blog/whats-better-short-reviews-or-lengthier-ones-or-some-good-to-know-review-stats/
======
adibalcan
We analyzed about half a million English reviews

